# Grassy Point camp out



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Who is going? Wanting to take my wife and was wondering if anyone else is taking theirs.will be her first time fishing from a kayak.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

I'd be going if I was at home. I missed last year because of work too, but I took my wife two years ago. We had a great time. Go and take her with you. You guys will both enjoy it.


----------



## Synovis (Oct 3, 2007)

I am planning to camp both Friday and Saturday with my wife.
Havent missed a campout yet and dont plan on starting now.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Rain date?*

I see that it is slated for this weekend but, the weekend does not look promising, is there a rain date for this thing? Is it members only or can you be an invited pest, I mean guest?


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

we schedule the campouts every time change - spring and fall. So, unless it is forecast to be Dorothy and Toto-like, we go as planned. The forecast does not look that bad...

and yes, invited pests are fine... please leave the insect pests at home. :thumbsup:


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Kids and spouses (of both genders) are allowed and encouraged. There will be at least 4 wives (not all mine) coming that I know of.

Weather is bouncing around but the campout is still on. A little water never hurt anyone.

See you there.
Ted


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

I plan on going Sat and will be bringing the wife. I'm digging out the camping gear as we speak.


----------



## BigD (Jun 3, 2009)

where is this camp out at and who can come?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Anyone know if dogs are allowed there?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

I believe there is a lot of information on the GCKFA website. It's off of Hwy 87 north of Navarre I believe. I lived off 87 up by the interstate for 16 years and never new about this spot but then I was into racing then, not fishing.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

I have posted maps with directions on Facebook on both the Gulf Coast Kayak Fishing Association page and group. I will re-post here... normally we are at the bayou site, but the bay side spot is very nice as well. depends on how many of us get there first... before the loud, country music playing hordes get there first. 

OK, playing loud music is not all they're doing...which makes sharing the camp site with them problematic.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Weather forecast looks significantly better than it did just a day or two ago. Should be nice, but bring bug repellent.


----------



## Synovis (Oct 3, 2007)

If we can keep a lite breeze, they bugs wont be an issue.
do the "no rain and lite wind" dance.
:thumbup:


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

I bring my dog everytime. She guards the campsite from ********. Sorry for the bite mark Synovis.


----------



## Synovis (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey, the bite marks are all healed up now....I'm ready for more.
:thumbup:


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

^ bump


----------



## xxxxxxxxxbowwave (Jan 18, 2012)

*visit*

I am currently looking for a kayak and would like to come out and visit some if that would be ok. A prospective member.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Come on out - there should be pleny of yaks to check out...


----------



## johnpaul (Jul 6, 2011)

Spent Whole week at grassy point had a great time, my first time out in my yak and my first speck.


----------



## johnpaul (Jul 6, 2011)

*Grassy Point*

Wife and I had a great time.


----------



## brianBFD (Sep 17, 2012)

Anyone attending again this year?


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

There's always a good turn out. I've been to the last 3 or so campouts and its a good time. I'm probably going.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Wish i could make this but i got the ifa tournament in LA


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

bbarton13 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)
> 
> Wish i could make this but i got the ifa tournament in LA


X2 you guys have fun!!!


----------



## bimini (Apr 14, 2011)

*GCKFA-Grassy Point Overnight Adventure*

To All:

Rather than duplicate all of the details regarding the Campout, just take a look at our FB page ("Gulf Coast Kayak Fishing Association"). Under the "Events" tab, there's a tally of who's responded and all of the details of where we'll be camping. You don't have to be a member to attend. Although the official date is Saturday, many of us are heading over on Friday to stake out a camp site and prepare to fish and hold as many sites as we can. So please join us and we can cover the entire campsite with tents and yaks. There is a sandy launch area there in the Bayou site.

If you have questions and they aren't answered on the FB page, feel free to send us an email.

"Bimini"
Benny


----------

